# The best investment funds!



## Tiberius (17 Apr 2007)

Anyone know where can I get a simple, unbiased summary of all the funds out there from BOI, Hibernian, Eagle Star, Irish Life, etc. which povides details on the entry & exit charges, annual costs and performance?

I'm interested in a mixture of equity and european property funds for both low and medium risk investment.Surely there must be one central location which I can compare and contrast all these offerings

Also, Is there anywhere on this site where members can rank their satisfaction with these funds over the years?

Any ideas? Thx.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Apr 2007)

Rank satisfaction on what specific criteria? If past performance is one then as ever remember that it's no guide to future returns. In my opinion you would be better off identifying what sort of funds (e.g. asset classes/mixes, risk/reward profiles etc.) are suitable for your specific needs and then look for the lowest charging versions of same.


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Apr 2007)

I'm not aware of any one location where you can access all the information you require.  Moneymate (www.moneymate.ie) offer a subscription-based service for tracking fund performance.  There are other subscription services out there (www.adviserplus.ie or www.bestadvice.ie) that also offer comparative technical product information but they are restricted to those working within the industry.  

It would be difficult if not impossible to compile a list of entry and exit charges on all products because every broker has the freedom within a certain range to adjust the entry charges, sometimes the exit charges and often the ongoing charges by taking more or less commission.  There are almost infinite permutations.

Liam D Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## montano (18 Apr 2007)

When you go to one of the insurance companies you listed, they don't let you just dump your money into the fund you choose. You have to buy a product from them, which then gives you access to some or all of that insurance company's funds. Products can vary, according to management charge, entry fee, etc. Two different investors using different products to access the same fund could end up with non-identical returns due to those differences.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Apr 2007)

montano said:


> When you go to one of the insurance companies you listed, they don't let you just dump your money into the fund you choose.


Huh? Many companies do allow you to choose which of their funds you put your money into.


----------

